# Vertex



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to bother you.  Can you tell me what vertex means?  My midwife put this down for babys position and didnt really explai (although I forgot to ask  )

Thanks

Bernice


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, vertex basically means your baby's head.  If she's put down, for example, vertex 2/5 engaged, it means that part of your baby's head has gone down into your pelvis.  I think we just use all these phrases to confuse everyone!!!

Good Luck,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

